
Sysinternals ProcDump for Linux - GordonS
https://build5nines.com/sysinternals-procdump-for-linux/
======
usr1106
I used sysinternals tools before their creator even joined Microsoft. Haven't
touched Windows for 12 years, but I have only good memories about the
usefulness of sysinternals tools. Will certainly try this.

~~~
badrabbit
The creator is now head of Azure I believe.

~~~
usr1106
Didn't remember the name, but of course it's easy to find: Mark Russinovich.
Now CTO of Azure. I'm sure he would not have envisioned Azure either when
wrote the first sysinternals tools for Windows PCs...

------
VWWHFSfQ
I think at this point it's only a matter of time before Microsoft acquires
Canonical. They've taken great steps to try to own the end-to-end development
ecosystem. Develop with VS Code, host on Github, deploy to Azure. What OS are
people building/deploying most of their software on? Linux and Ubuntu.
Everything from local docker dev, CI, and production deployment. For a huge
percentage of the developers that Microsoft is targeting Ubuntu is the default
choice. They're even shipping it themselves by default in WSL..

Canonical's financials will start to be seen as too risky once Shuttleworth
decides to stop funding it out of his pocket. At that point Microsoft will
jump in with a check for 50 bil and snatch it up. Then they'll even have their
own Linux distro to complete their ecosystem. And they'll probably call it
something like Azure Linux.

~~~
arpa
I dread the day this will probably happen.

------
teddyh
Note: there is already a simple tool to generate core dumps on Linux: gcore.

~~~
rkeene2
gcore is on more platforms, at least also on Solaris.

This tool, though, seems to be able to do a lot more like wait until some
basic kinds of conditions are met before dumping core.

Given that gcore on Linux is really using gdb, this is probably also pretty
easy to do in gdb -- but it's not done, so this tool adds value to the
ecosystem. Just not as much value is added to the Linux ecosystem by this tool
as is added to the Windows ecosystem by its Windows port.

------
netsharc
Didn't Linus once say, "If we get Microsoft writing programs [or was it
Office?] for Linux, then we've won".

There's MS Office for Android, which is Linux, so, victory?

~~~
GordonS
It's not unusual these days for the .NET Core team to be releasing Linux tools
for performance and crash analysis, but Sysinternals in particular has always
been about insights into _Windows internals_ , so I thought it was pretty
interesting that they were releasing a Linux tool under the Sysinternals
brand.

~~~
olyjohn
I have a feeling that it may have a lot to do with how much Linux they use
internally in Azure (or so I hear). I would speculate that this was probably
an internal tool that someone needed / wanted, so they ported it and then
released it.

